# Mother and Son



## Christie Photo (Jul 26, 2005)

My favorite subject once again.  My grandson is anticipating the arrival of his lil brother on August 4th.


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2005)

Aw!  What a sweet photo!!!  This one REALLY made me smile!


----------



## Solarize (Jul 26, 2005)

That's a really nice image.

What did you use to get the diffused effect?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 26, 2005)

Solarize said:
			
		

> What did you use to get the diffused effect?



I used the gaussian blur tool in Photoshop.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Alison (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful, Pete! I love this shot. The emotion is so easy to see and the black and white is perfect. I'm never disappointed in viewing your posts here!


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent!

Eric


----------



## photo gal (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I think this is just about the most precious photo I have ever seen!  Beautiful!  When is the due date?  Can't wait to see the pics of the new baby!!  : )


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 1, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> When is the due date?



THURSDAY! C-section.

Thanks.  I'll post pics ASAP.


----------



## triggerhappy (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck!!!


----------



## triggerhappy (Aug 1, 2005)

oh, and a very nice photo by the way! I really like the personal feel of it.


----------



## ChrisH (Aug 1, 2005)

What a gorgeous photo, everything is perfect - best of luck to all for Thursday


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Pete, what a beautiful photograph.  Your Grandson looks like an angel.  Congrats on your new grandchild!


----------



## Ms. Leah (Aug 1, 2005)

This is my first post here, and I'm happy to have it be about such a beautiful picture. Wonderful!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> THURSDAY! C-section.
> 
> Thanks.  I'll post pics ASAP.



Wow, tomorrow!  You must be very excited!  Now is that your daughter or daughter-in-law?   Best wishes all around!  I have 4 grandkids myself and know how wonderful it is!  Congratulations!!!!!  : )


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 4, 2005)

All went well.  Mama and baby doing fine.  They haven't decided on a name yet.  They've been floating the names "Bo" and "Luke."  Any thoughts?






Thanks everyone!
-Pete


----------



## Chiller (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow.that is just an awesome photo .  Very nice.


----------



## Alison (Aug 4, 2005)

What and adorable little baby boy! I can't be impartial on the name choices because my 4 year old is named Lucas (and we call him Luke quite a bit). He's so sweet with all that hair, my boys were bald until they were over 2! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

Steven was a bit of a baldie too, so I am always surprised to see so much hair on some babies!   He is a sweetie! :heart: 

I like both those names; you can't go wrong!  

Congrats!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm thinking the name precious would fit...dang he is a cutie...congrats...look at all that hair.....i think either name would work....


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats Pete.  


-Brandon-


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 4, 2005)

Pete that is a truely beautiful picture, has that nice 'dreamy' effect to it with the Gaussain blur effect. 

One Question: How did you light the subject?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations to all Pete!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww so sweet, thanks so much Pete for sharing!!!  Personally I like Luke!  Congratulations to you all!  Babies are gifts from God!!!  : )


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 7, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> One Question: How did you light the subject?



Three strobes.  I had a large sofbox on the main, an umbrella on the fill, and a diffuser on the background light.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.  BTW...  his name is Luke William.

Thanks again!
-Pete


----------

